# 9600gt or 9800gt?



## Granite

Hi, im deciding whether i should get a 9600gt or a 9800gt? I know the 8800gt is simular to the 9800gt, which is about 15%? increase in performance. If i am able to get the money i would get the 4850 instead, but for now keep in mind which of the two should i get. Thanks in advance


----------



## Shane

9800GT,but if you can save up then def get the 4850.


----------



## StrangleHold

A 8800GT or 9800GT.


----------



## bm23

Either a 9800gt or a 4850. should go for th 4850 if you can.


----------



## bullzi

StrangleHold said:


> A 8800GT or 9800GT.



If it's between those two, I'd go with the 8800 for price reasons. They are essentially the same card, aren't they? (Might be another two cards I'm thinking of.)

But, as others have said, if you can save up and get the 4850, def. go for that.


----------



## StrangleHold

He asked between the 9600GT or the 9800GT, and said the 9800 and 8800 were close to the same, which they are. So my suggestion was to get a 8800GT or 9800GT.

You all he said if he had the money he would get a 4850, so it seems he already knows about it. He just wanted to know between the 9600GT and the 9800GT


----------



## bullzi

StrangleHold said:


> He asked between the 9600GT or the 9800GT, and said the 9800 and 8800 were close to the same, which they are. So my suggestion was to get a 8800GT or 9800GT.
> 
> You all he said if he had the money he would get a 4850, so it seems he already knows about it. He just wanted to know between the 9600GT and the 9800GT



Ah. I was under the assumption he was just looking for a new card, I was just offering different options. 

If he's only between a 9600 or 9800, certainly go with the 9800.


----------



## bm23

StrangleHold said:


> He asked between the 9600GT or the 9800GT, and said the 9800 and 8800 were close to the same, which they are. So my suggestion was to get a 8800GT or 9800GT.
> 
> You all he said if he had the money he would get a 4850, so it seems he already knows about it. He just wanted to know between the 9600GT and the 9800GT



you're right. so heres my editted reply: go for the 9800gt


----------



## Granite

Cool thanks guys!


----------

